# The Swinger is NOT swinging



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Yesterday and today were not great, RV work day with low 48 degrees and rain showers. The dump valves are frozen in the closed position. WOW
Got out a hand saw and cut the waste pipes. The holding tanks were near capacity. The smell was unbelievable. But the tanks are empty now. For some reason the RV maker, Georgie Boy, thot a LPG pressure gage would be of some value. It is now removed. This RV has about 40 gallons of LPG storage. An extersion was made to connect a portable LPG tank to the RV to test the gas system. The RV refrig is gone the gas supply is soldered closed.
The starter is not working and requires me to slide under the RV. No sliding in the rain. The breakers connections are now changed. All the 120VAC seems to work OK, but a new circuit is needed for a new microwave. Gonna modify the cooktop/oven arrangement. Gen set draws fuel from number 2 fuel tank down to about 1/4 full. No Fuel no go. Creating separate supply hose to portable gas source. The bed will not work properly and the entry door does not close nicely. Frank


----------

